# when cotton balls attack



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

This should actually be the sequel. Because I took a similiar pic about 2 months ago. The look on his face cracks me up.










And from the same RLH session in the back. Another of Bodie pleading for help, while Daisy and a newly nekkid Cooper attack


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

ound: They look so ferocious! Oh, my! ound:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh dear that poor miserable Bodie being picked on....better ship him off to me!!!! :flypig: Looks like he is having a blast.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

It never ceases to amaze me what the lightning fast camera lens can catch! (Recently, Jill posted a pic of Cazzie who looked like he was snarling like a bear! Not my Cazzie! He's a sweetie - maybe he was lunging for a fly....) 
Great photos! They look like they are having a real riot!

Suzy


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

ound:That first picture is priceless ound:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh Tritia, those are just too cute!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I love the look on his face in the first picture. Priceless.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Tritia, the pictures cracked me up. These furballs are so amusing. Priceless expressions! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

That picture looks like some shocking, heavy gossip in the neighborhood being told. ound:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

LuvCicero said:


> That picture looks like some shocking, heavy gossip in the neighborhood being told. ound:


Hehehe, hadn't looked at it that way


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

haha love the attack pics!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

omg they are too cute. They look like feisty little fur balls.


----------

